# 2-Wheeled Recumbent wanted..... Sorted now, thanks



## BilboSmeggins (26 Sep 2019)

As per title.....

Anything considered, but must be cherished, as I’m not after a project. I’m 6’1”, and no lightweight so need something fairly substantial. Anyone got anything?

Cheers



Edit: Just bought a HPV Speedmachine, so sorted now, thanks.


----------



## Mr Magoo (26 Sep 2019)

Yes one or two or a probably a lot more 
Do you wish to use the "Pin the tail on the Donkey method " ???
Or give a few more clues such as makes and models 
big wheels little wheels …..USS or ASS 
Short or Medium or Long wheelbase ( Oh did I mention trikes ?? ) 
Well you know the rest
Oh and your budget that you feel comfortable spending 
Why not call me ……...
Regards Kevin D.TEK (97 two wheelers at the last count )


----------



## Skanker (28 Sep 2019)

Can I not persuade you to take the extra wheel?
My recumbent trike fits me at 6’1 and is made of steel so would support you at any weight.
It will go anywhere you want to take it and has been lovingly rebuilt very recently.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/’the-demon’-lt-recumbent-trike-£1000.253455/


----------



## BilboSmeggins (28 Sep 2019)

Nice try  As much as I’d love another trike, it’s definitely two wheels I need right now.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2019)

Large Fuego at Laid Back Bikes.

https://laid-back-bikes.scot/page12/page12.html


----------



## vickster (29 Sep 2019)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lwb-home-built-recumbent.250263/


----------



## BilboSmeggins (29 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Large Fuego at Laid Back Bikes.
> 
> https://laid-back-bikes.scot/page12/page12.html



Ah, thanks. I did actually look at their stock list a few days ago. The large Fuego is marked as “not currently for sale” though. Unfortunately.


----------



## BilboSmeggins (29 Sep 2019)

vickster said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lwb-home-built-recumbent.250263/



Thanks for the link. I’d already ruled that one out though. Not really what I’m after.


----------



## andytheflyer (5 Oct 2019)

I've a Performer SAKI HiRacer 700c that I might sell at the right price. I'm 5 10 and a bit, 43 x seam, and the boom is pulled all the way in, so would go out to fit you I think. It's in VGC, a couple of thousand miles on it, dry weather only. I have a 20/26 for when it's wet.


----------



## BilboSmeggins (5 Oct 2019)

Hi. Thanks for the offer, but I have literally just logged on to say I no longer need a ‘bent. Got sorted with a very nice HPV SpeedMachine earlier today. Cruel timing.


----------



## andytheflyer (5 Oct 2019)

Ok, no problem. Glad you are sorted.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Oct 2019)

BilboSmeggins said:


> Hi. Thanks for the offer, but I have literally just logged on to say I no longer need a ‘bent. Got sorted with a very nice HPV SpeedMachine earlier today. Cruel timing.



Post news of how you get on with it. Enjoy.


----------



## BilboSmeggins (5 Oct 2019)

Thanks both. I’ve spent a little time adjusting it to fit me today. But haven’t really had a chance to try and ride it yet. Hoping for a window of opportunity tomorrow. I’ll keep you posted


----------

